# IS ZAYN MALIK CHAD



## faggotchadlite (Jul 16, 2021)

RATE HIS PSL


----------



## .👽. (Jul 16, 2021)

yes, 8psl chad


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 16, 2021)

Chad, but no pretty boy can top prime bieber.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 16, 2021)

Of course


----------



## gamma (Jul 16, 2021)

Ofc he is
He has 9/10 face in the best pics
Now is descended though


----------



## Preston (Jul 16, 2021)

6.5 psl


----------



## Ryan (Jul 16, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> RATE HIS PSL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1227861
> ...


of course jfl he mogs 99%+ world population


----------



## spark (Jul 16, 2021)

his face is an 8 but his height makes him a 7 overall

halo'd by fame


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 16, 2021)

Overrated on this forum.


----------



## Effortless (Jul 16, 2021)

You tell me...


----------



## faggotchadlite (Jul 16, 2021)

Effortless said:


> View attachment 1227885
> 
> 
> You tell me...



high tier chad


----------



## Effortless (Jul 16, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> high tier chad





Looks insane here

Highest appeal face, because he can morph into so many types with just a haircut and beard...

JB slayer:





20+ slayer:



High Class:



Edgy Bad boy:



Prince pheno:



Milf Slayer:


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 16, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Looks insane here
> 
> Highest appeal face, because he can morph into so many types with just a haircut and beard...
> 
> ...



Swiss knife 

He is too fem in the prince pheno tho


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 16, 2021)

No he is a trucel


----------



## CurryKing (Jul 16, 2021)

Harry Styles mogs tbh


----------



## Effortless (Jul 16, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Swiss knife
> 
> He is too fem in the prince pheno tho


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 16, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Looks insane here
> 
> Highest appeal face, because he can morph into so many types with just a haircut and beard...
> 
> ...



Can he morph into a asian?


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Jul 16, 2021)

chaddam tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 14561 (Jul 16, 2021)

6.75 psl in his peak


----------



## Chinacurry (Jul 16, 2021)

Yes he's very good looking and has amazing vibe, I wish I looked like him


----------



## Deleted member 14157 (Jul 16, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> RATE HIS PSL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1227861
> ...


im going to be laughing my ass off when the norwood reaper catches up to zayn
knew plenty of girls who were crushing on him, he relies on hair and beard too much
also he's 5'7 kek


----------



## alriodai (Jul 16, 2021)

weaselsandmonkeys said:


> im going to be laughing my ass off when the norwood reaper catches up to zayn
> knew plenty of girls who were crushing on him, he relies on hair and beard too much
> also he's 5'7 kek


insecure faggot jealous of a genetic superior man than him, too bad he's rich and can easily get a hair transplant jfl


----------



## Deleted member 14157 (Jul 16, 2021)

alriodai said:


> insecure faggot jealous of a genetic superior man than him, too bad he's rich and can easily get a hair transplant jfl


im caging
i can pull off the same look zayne does but better, i'm by no means genetically inferior 
go finger your butthole to more paki twinks


----------



## Effortless (Jul 16, 2021)

weaselsandmonkeys said:


> i can pull off the same look zayne does but better,



"i can pull off the same look zayne does but better"

proof or cap


----------



## Deleted member 14157 (Jul 16, 2021)

Effortless said:


> "i can pull off the same look zayne does but better"
> 
> proof or cap


not going to feed you zayn malik lookalike porn
sorry if I had your hopes up


----------



## Effortless (Jul 16, 2021)

weaselsandmonkeys said:


> not going to feed you zayn malik lookalike porn
> sorry if I had your hopes up



Sick and tired of these narcissistic newbies saying they look good yet can never provide proof

"I look like prime Ballou bro trust" big cap


----------



## alriodai (Jul 16, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Sick and tired of these narcissistic newbies saying they look good yet can never provide proof
> 
> big cap


if he was as good looking as zayn he wouldn't even know what the word blackpill mean, he probably would think that the word incel means a guy that hates women jfl, just ignore thoses faggots


----------



## faggotchadlite (Jul 16, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Sick and tired of these narcissistic newbies saying they look good yet can never provide proof
> 
> "I look like prime Ballou bro trust" big cap


lol

he wouldnt be on this site if he looked like zayn


----------



## Deleted member 14157 (Jul 16, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Sick and tired of these narcissistic newbies saying they look good yet can never provide proof
> 
> big cap


or its that people dont want to face reveal on internet forums 


alriodai said:


> if he was as good looking as zayn he wouldn't even know what the word blackpill mean, he probably would think that the word incel means a guy that hates women jfl, just ignore thoses faggots


then why does jordon barret browse lookism, the point of going here is to ascend. boohoo nigga you've been on the forum for so long miring other dudes that u forgot to looksmax yourself
you act like its impossible to rely off beard and hair


----------



## Effortless (Jul 16, 2021)

alriodai said:


> if he was as good looking as zayn he wouldn't even know what the word blackpill mean, he probably would think that the word incel means a guy that hates women jfl, just ignore thoses faggots





faggotchadlite said:


> lol
> 
> he wouldnt be on this site if he looked like zayn



No bro, he's not as good looking as Zayn, he's implying he actually looks BETTER than Zayn...


----------



## Deleted member 14157 (Jul 16, 2021)

Effortless said:


> No bro, he's not as good looking as Zayn, he's implying he actually looks BETTER than Zayn...


ya i have better coloring lmfao 
i have nothing to prove dude, stop getting butthurt that i threw your idol off your pedestal


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Jul 16, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> RATE HIS PSL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1227861
> ...


Unironically kinda looks like @JamesHowlett


----------



## alriodai (Jul 16, 2021)

weaselsandmonkeys said:


> or its that people dont want to face reveal on internet forums
> 
> then why does jordon barret browse lookism, the point of going here is to ascend. boohoo nigga you've been on the forum for so long miring other dudes that u forgot to looksmax yourself
> you act like its impossible to rely off beard and hair


who gives a fuck about you on this internet forum? if you're more good looking than zayn people won't even say shit about you they'd even praise you here

jordan barrett doesn't browse lookism, don't spread lies, he was tagged in an instagram post of him and o'pry talking about lookism, in where aspies from PSL told him to make an account on lookism which he never lasted an hour on.

and you're legit just projecting for the last part, "muh muh long miring other dudes that u forget to looksmax yourself" my nigga we're talking about you, i legit don't give a fuck what you says or think about me this is the internet, knowing well im softmaxxed

you're just another graycel who thinks he can narcymaxx his way in this forum so he could get validation from aspies in this forum


----------



## Effortless (Jul 16, 2021)

weaselsandmonkeys said:


> or its that people dont want to face reveal on internet forums





weaselsandmonkeys said:


> ya i have better coloring lmfao
> i have nothing to prove dude, stop getting butthurt that i threw your idol off your pedestal



Yeah bro and I look like prime Tyson Ballou with better colouring at 6'5 and body of Steve Reeves


----------



## Deleted member 14157 (Jul 16, 2021)

alriodai said:


> who gives a fuck about you on this internet forum? if you're more good looking than zayn people won't even say shit about you they'd even praise you here
> 
> jordan barrett doesn't browse lookism, don't spread lies, he was tagged in an instagram post of him and o'pry talking about lookism, in where aspies from PSL told him to make an account on lookism which he never lasted an hour on.
> 
> ...


im not seeking validation lol
zayn has nice facial features but he relies off hair and face, anyone with good hair or beard can style the same way he does. 
being good looking doesnt mean that you can't be blackpilled either
never did i ever claim that i was a top model, but trying to mimic zayne isn't very hard if you have a good base


----------



## Effortless (Jul 16, 2021)

weaselsandmonkeys said:


> im not seeking validation lol
> zayn has nice facial features but he relies off hair and face, anyone with good hair or beard can style the same way he does.
> being good looking doesnt mean that you can't be blackpilled either
> never did i ever claim that i was a top model, but trying to mimic zayne isn't very hard if you have a good base



Bro lets be honest here, EVERYONE relies on hair, all the best looking men in the world looks like pedos without hair jfl

"anyone with good hair can style the same way he does" guess what, not everyone has god like hair genetics like he does

@volcelfatcel hairpilled again


----------



## Deleted member 14157 (Jul 16, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Bro lets be honest here, EVERYONE relies on hair, all the best looking men in the world looks like pedos without hair jfl
> 
> "anyone with good hair can style the same way he does" guess what, not everyone has god like hair genetics like he does
> 
> @volcelfatcel hairpilled again


ya ig so
if ur balding or your hair doesnt allow u to style the way he does then u shouldnt be trying to chase his look


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 16, 2021)

zayn malik is the patreon saint of the hairpill


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 16, 2021)

6.75 PSL minimum peak


----------



## Deleted member 6306 (Jul 16, 2021)

Imagine if he ends up in jail


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 16, 2021)

theo2000izi said:


> Imagine if he ends up in jail


Bad time for his ass but he would get to bang female prison guards


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 16, 2021)

Effortless said:


> View attachment 1227885
> 
> 
> You tell me...



Steroids would ascend him


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 16, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> zayn malik is the patreon saint of the hairpill


Finasteride pill


----------



## alriodai (Jul 16, 2021)

weaselsandmonkeys said:


> im not seeking validation lol
> zayn has nice facial features but he relies off hair and face, anyone with good hair or beard can style the same way he does.
> being good looking doesnt mean that you can't be blackpilled either
> never did i ever claim that i was a top model, but trying to mimic zayne isn't very hard if you have a good base


My point is that if you really looked better than Zayn you wouldn't be on this forum at the first point. 
You shouldn't even seek looksmaxxing at this point. You probably a few similar features to Zayn like eyelashes and eyebrows at max.

I also got a way better nose than Zayn, his same eyebrows and eyelashes yet he looks way more better than me, guess what? Bone structure, if you show me a picture of you in DMs (people know here that i won't expose) to prove me you're better lookin than Zayn I'm gonna shut up, if you're gonna say bullshit about validation or don't care or blabla then don't say you're better looking than dude


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 16, 2021)

Small skull and stature, lacks DOM features.


----------



## loksr (Jul 17, 2021)

alriodai said:


> My point is that if you really looked better than Zayn you wouldn't be on this forum at the first point.


Gl men are more blackpilled than average looking men, don’t let anybody fool you.
With that being said he talked about “ascending” and lord knows if he was even CLOSE to Zayn’s level he wouldn’t be worried about ascending lmfao.
You don’t have to be ugly or an incel to find this forum, it’s really easy to find this forum.


----------



## subhuman incel (Jul 18, 2021)

brutal long midfacepill


----------



## LooksmaxxHopeful (Aug 7, 2021)

Deleted member 14157 said:


> im going to be laughing my ass off when the norwood reaper catches up to zayn
> knew plenty of girls who were crushing on him, he relies on hair and beard too much
> also he's 5'7 kek


This is his dad's hairline, I don't think he's going to be experiencing the norwood reaper at all.


----------

